# Used Track Anyone?



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Well, I have finally gotten to a point where I am ready to take the next step in large scale railroading. My currently trackless railroad needs some track of its own to run on. Although it is a blast running on someone elses track, there are some models that I would rather not pack up every time I want to run it. Of course, like most things in life, buying track is expensive, then it dawned on me. So often I see on these forums that there are lots of guys who have had one type of rail that caused then problems and so they "upgraded" ( i.e. aluminum to brass or stainless steel). So, after all of that, my question is, does anyone know of someplace out there where I could get used track cheaper than buying new? I am running live steam only and so I dont have to worry about conductivity issues with old or worne track. Bends, waves, etc in the track will just add to the more authentic look of my narrow gauge railroad. Any suggestions are much appreciated! JT


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a pile of "Aristo Wide" switches for $50 once. I figured if one worked, I got my money worth and if 2 worked, I got a bargain. None of them took more than a couple minutes fiddeling to make work well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset Valley has Aluminum track for $3 a foot. Also have O gauge for outside! http://www.svrronline.com/index.htm Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

make your own track! 

curtainrails and woodstrips.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

I began buying used track (before Lewis lost his mind on pricing) and did save a bunch! Nowadays, if I were starting, I'd prob go with AL track...I do battery...you do steam...AL would do the job nicely and save you some cash!


----------



## craigcoffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 06/06/2008 11:52 PM
make your own track! 
curtainrails and woodstrips. 






What is a curtain rail & where do you get them? 

How did this work out for you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

i mean those rails, the window curtains are hanging from. they come in different forms. 
i found a "double T" type, that has the same height as LGB rails plus sleeper. (only a bit too broad) 
i bend one rail to the desired form, nail and glue it down on plywood roadbed, put sleepers, that give me the distance to the other rail, glue that down, put short sleeper ends to both outsides, sold some wire for the electric connection, pour poolfiltersand as ballast, and let my trains run. 
the above shown track was in use from the end of the 1980ies till about 2004. 
the limiting factor seems to be the quality/durability of the plywood.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice adapting!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

used track cheaper than buying new


Well, my garage has what's left of a 20' x 50' layout in it. It all came from Llagas Creek - loads of aluminum rail, mostly code 250 but some code 215. It used to look like this: 










But now it is in the garage of my condo looking for a good home. 










Issues: I have a box of Llagas black track bases, but they only work with the new-style rail. This code 250 used rail is all of the older, wide base. So you'd probably have to spike the rail to new wooden ties, as I don't think the old-style bases are available. 

The code 215 will fit the latest Llagas bases, though there was only about 25' of track (50' rail.) 

There's various bits of switches, but the decent ones have already found good homes. 
Make me an offer?


----------

